
Morpheus – Isomorphic web publishing platform, built with React and Flux - vesparny84
https://alessandro.arnodo.net/2015/01/07/introducing-morpheus/
======
mambodog
I had a similar idea a while ago[1], the main ideas being:

\- to use Postgres JSON columns for storing documents (rather than the typical
CMS approach of a complex EAV/table-per-field structure), and

\- to use React components for rendering the public-facing content views,
which could then also be used for inline editing or a live split
preview/editor – like a markdown editor, but capable of turning arbitrary
fields of input into arbitrary output

\- embeddable content types/entities which know how to render themselves

\- live collaborative editing

1\. [https://github.com/jsdf/cosmos](https://github.com/jsdf/cosmos)

------
gadders
I may be thick, but what does isomorphic mean in this context?

~~~
thirdtruck
It's not just you. It's too abstract of a word to tell me anything without
more context.

Edit: Here's the definition they're using:
[http://nerds.airbnb.com/isomorphic-javascript-future-web-
app...](http://nerds.airbnb.com/isomorphic-javascript-future-web-apps/). In
short, "JavaScript that runs on both the client and the server." This goes
beyond "using node" to mean that (e.g.) everything is rendered on the server,
but that you can also render only parts and send them to the client to handle
on its own.

~~~
isomorphic
To be pedantic, when I picked my handle back in the /. days, I thought it
meant "a bijective homomorphism." Or, less opaquely, an invertible structure-
preserving map (in the context of abstract algebra).

When I read about "isomorphic JavaScript" as, essentially, views rendered with
the same code on the client or server (and yet a separate API), I can't help
but think "You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it
means."

Perhaps "symmetric JavaScript" would be better? But then the API is still an
asymmetry...

~~~
thirdtruck
Agreed. The software doesn't strike me as really symmetrical or isomorphic.
Perhaps a whole different metaphor is in order, assuming the idea is even
concrete enough to warrant a short label in the first place. Not all labels
need to be (or can be) reduced to a single word.

------
dugmartin
I'm working on a React powered "isomorphic" static site generator now and I
hope to make it public in the next few days.

The approach I'm taking is that each page is a composed component using data
files (json, yaml and js/coffee for dynamic data) to provide the state,
js/coffee mixin files to provide the logic and js/jsx/coffee/cjsx files to
render the body content.

Its working now but I need to generate the documentation and built some better
example sites.

~~~
mjohn
Sounds interesting, look forward to seeing it.

------
bonif
Please, just stop using isomorph* with anything regarding javascript ! Really,
please stop.

